# Nice Cherry Shrimps for sale!!



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

I have about 60 nice Cherries for sale a mix of jeuvies,babies with a couple extra bonus ones.would like them to go min 20 per order.$1 each


----------



## nonsans (Apr 22, 2010)

picture helps your sale too!!


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

There isn't much to show for a cherry shrimp...since he described the size etc, I think picture is not necessary.

for those of you who need pics, here is one with a female and male (got from net)









Females are not usually as bright as the one in this pic, but you can expect around 80% of the red.
Male is smaller and doesn't color up too much.
---

Above info is just off my basic knowledge. I am no expert in shrimps, so if any mistakes are found, please correct me.
----

Free Bump


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

That would be a pic of a fire red cherry shrimp, as opposed to a normal red cherry shrimp, no? I don't think most red cherry shrimp get to be such a solid red.


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

wsl said:


> That would be a pic of a fire red cherry shrimp, as opposed to a normal red cherry shrimp, no? I don't think most red cherry shrimp get to be such a solid red.


dun we all wish our RCS were that red haha..close but not that red...oh well. 20 minimum?..hmmmm


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

some of my females are that red! dark substrate helps..

cherries have a pinkish stripe down their backs... The anove photo it is hard to tell if this shrimp has a stripe because of the profile shot. The fire shrimp are just all red...

here's a picture of one of my cherries...


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks all for posting Cherry pics! here is a pic of some of my Cherries.As to posting a picture of the specific ones you get thats kind of hard


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

hahaha temptation..hahaha...wow..nice RCS....wish i had another tank now


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the cherries, they look great!


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

wow awsome shrimps still wish i lived in bc would snatch them up i have an extra 20g tank


----------



## nonsans (Apr 22, 2010)

nice shrimp!


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks ...............


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

wsl said:


> That would be a pic of a fire red cherry shrimp, as opposed to a normal red cherry shrimp, no? I don't think most red cherry shrimp get to be such a solid red.


my cherries showed the same diversity of colour, some very bright others very dim.


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

gimlid said:


> my cherries showed the same diversity of colour, some very bright others very dim.


Yes mine too some are so red they look like Sakura shrimps and others just regular cherry colors, Im always mixing my gene pool to keep it healthy.


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump still some nice ones : ) available!


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump 35 available for the price of 30 with some free moss


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

I have been dealing with someone re cherries trying to explain what jeuvies are and what kind of mix I give people who buy my shrimps.I do not give all my adults way I give a mix.could anyone who has bought my shrimps help clarify what you got my me and if you are happy and hopfully they see this.btw I agreed to give them about 26 shrimps for 20 dollers


----------



## troutonafly (Jul 5, 2010)

hi do you have any left for sale thanks randy


----------



## marjorie (Jun 27, 2010)

I would like some too if you have some left!


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

She went on a vacation.

She does have quite a few left. I am also waiting in line


----------



## lamyfung (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm very interested in getting shrimps from you. are they still available?


----------

